# moeite



## Alisson Pereira

Helllo,

Ik heb vanmorgen dat woord gezien op mijn WD en daarna zag ik sommige voorbeeld, maar ik ben niet zo zeker hoe ik dat moet gegruiken. Dan zouden jullie er me mee kunnen helpen? Ik probeer een paar zinnen.

>> worth

1) Deze auto is niet de moeite waard om te kopen
2) Deze film is niet de moeite waard om naar te kijken

Een andere betekenis is ''trouble'', dat weet ik niet, maar ik denk iets zoals ''zorg'' of ''moeilijkheden''

1) Hij heeft moeite om namen te onthouden
**Als ik ''moeite'' aan ''moeilijkheden'' verander, zou de betekenis hetzelfde zijn?

2) Dank u voor uw moeite
**Als ik ''moeite'' aan ''zorg'' verander, zou de betekenis hetzelfde zijn?

Sorry, als mijn vragen nergens opslaten.

Bij voorbaat dank


----------



## eno2

Mijn eerste reactie was dat moeite éénduidig is en  'inspanning' betekent.
Wiktionary bevestigt dat....



> >> worth
> 
> 1) Deze auto is niet de moeite waard om te kopen (???? beetje raar)
> 2) Deze film is niet de moeite waard om naar te kijken (beter zie  hieronder)



Waard= worth....
Deze auto is het kopen niet waard. 
Deze film is het kijken niet waard. 
Deze film is de moeite van het kijken niet waard
Deze film is de inspanning  van het kijken niet waard



> 1) Hij heeft moeite om namen te onthouden
> **Als ik ''moeite'' aan ''moeilijkheden'' verander, zou de betekenis hetzelfde zijn?


 Met moeilijkheden: slecht Nederlands
Hij heeft het MOEILIJK om namen te onthouden  



> 2) Dank u voor uw moeite
> 
> **Als ik ''moeite'' aan '  IN 'zorg'' verander, zou de betekenis hetzelfde zijn?


Zorg is net iets  anders, meer specifiek dan moeite.  Dat gaat meer over zorg en toewijding dan over moeite/inspanning.  
Dank u voor uw moeite= dank u voor uw inspanningen.


----------



## ThomasK

Belangrijk: "moeite" kan ook "trouble" betekenen, zoals je schrijft.  Hij heeft moeite met Nederlands, met afvallen, met loslaten, met grote groepen: iets als "a hard time", maar niet in de zin van "difficult", eerder in de zin van een emotioneel probleem, zoals met grote groepen.

Die "hard time" kan mogelijk tot zorgen, _worries_, leiden...


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Belangrijk: "moeite" kan ook "trouble" betekenen, zoals je schrijft.  Hij heeft moeite met Nederlands, met afvallen, met loslaten, met grote groepen: iets als "a hard time", maar niet in de zin van "difficult", eerder in de zin van een emotioneel probleem, zoals met grote groepen.
> 
> Die "hard time" kan mogelijk tot zorgen, _worries_, leiden...


==>



> LOngman
> have a hard time to have a lot of *problems* or *bad* *experiences* I’m glad she’s happy at last – she’s had such a hard time. Vegetarians still often have a hard time of it when it comes to eating out.→ hard


Especially vegans have a hard time when it comes to eating out, they need a lot of pot luck.

Dit is de free online VD definitie van moeite. (Misschien is de DVD definitie ruimer) =>



> moei·te (de; v; meervoud: moeiten)1inspanning: moeite met iets hebben (a) het moeilijk kunnen; (b) moeilijk kunnen aanvaarden of inwilligen;
> het is de moeite niet het betekent niets; dat gaat in één moeite door dat kan tegelijk worden gedaan


Het is de moeite niet = it isn''t worth it = it isn't worth the trouble =het is* de inspanning* niet waard* = *het is de moeite niet waard: waard facultatief
Het is de moeite= It's worth it = it's worth the trouble= het is *de inspanning* waard* = *het is de moeite  waard.: waard facultatief.

Opgepast met 'trouble'. Moeite kan trouble betekenen.
It's not worth the trouble= het is de moeite/inspanning  niet (waard). Maar je moet weten dat trouble veel ruimer is en dat omgekeerd, trouble relatief weinig keren met moeite te vertalen is.


trouble | Definition of trouble in English by Lexico Dictionaries
TRouble =>Difficulty or problems.
_‘I had trouble finding somewhere to park’   het kostte  me veel moeite  een parkeerplaats te vinden ergens. (Slechts) Met veel moeite vond ik ergens een parkeerplaats    
‘friends should support each other when they are in trouble’ moeite  in moeilijkheden 
‘the government's policies ran into trouble’ moeite  de regeringspolitiek kwam zwaar in de problemen 
‘our troubles are just beginning’ moeite  onze moeilijkheden/problemen beginnen pas _

The malfunction of something such as a machine or a part of the body.
_‘their helicopter developed engine trouble’  moeite   kreeg motorproblemen_

Effort or exertion made to do something, especially when inconvenient.
_‘I wouldn't want to put you to any trouble’   moeite Ik wil je geen last/overlast/ moeilijkheden/problemen bezorgen. 
‘he's gone to a lot of trouble to help you’   Hij haalde zich heel wat  (moeite) op de nek om jouw te helpen (??)  Hij nam heel wat moeite om jou te helpen_

A cause of worry or inconvenience.
_‘the kid had been no trouble up to now’
moeite De kleine was helemaal geen bron van last tot nog toe. _

1.4A particular aspect of something regarded as unsatisfactory or as a source of difficulty.
_‘that's the trouble with capitalism’  moeite   probleem _

1.5A situation in which one is liable to incur punishment or blame.
_‘he's been in trouble with the police’  moeite  problemen  moeilijkheden_

1.6informal, dated Used to refer to the condition of a pregnant unmarried woman.
_‘she's not the first girl who's got herself into trouble’  moeite  die in de problemen raakte. _

Public unrest or disorder.
_‘there was crowd trouble before and during the match’  moeite rellen _


----------



## ThomasK

Trouble is inderdaad breder, maar dat wou ik niet ontkennen. Ik dacht alleen dat meoite niet alleen met moeilijkheden als problems of difficulties te maken had, en probeerde dat aan te geven...


----------



## Leritu

I would usually translate 'moeite' with 'effort'.

(The posts above are also giving correct translations though).


----------



## ThomasK

Good addition indeed. I think a translation like "moeilijk(heid)" can lead learners astray; there is more to it...


----------



## eno2

Translation of what


----------



## ThomasK

Moeite as difficulty...


----------



## eno2

But you were talking about 'a translation of moeilijk(heid)'. Not of MOEITE. So: A translation of what?  'could lead learners astray'?... Your post as an answer to  Leritu is confusing to me. Leritu  translates moeite to effort, he says, and you react with: 


ThomasK said:


> Good addition indeed. I think a translation like "moeilijk(heid)" can lead learners astray; there is more to it...


 So what are you translating with 'moeilijk(heid)
Or how do you translate moeilijk(heid)?
I don't  understand what you're aiming at...


----------



## ThomasK

I meant: some people associate "moeite" with "difficulty/ moeilijkheid", but I think that translation or word (in both languages) narrows down the scope of "moeite" and may then cause students to use the word in the wrong sense...


----------



## eno2

Thank you.
Several definitions I checked before my first answer give a very limited meaning to 'moeite

Van Dale gratis on line

*Betekenis 'moeite '*
Je hebt gezocht op het woord: moeite .
moei·te (de; v; meervoud: moeiten)1inspanning: moeite met iets hebben (a) het moeilijk kunnen; (b) moeilijk kunnen aanvaarden of inwilligen; het is de moeite niet het betekent niets; dat gaat in één moeite door dat kan tegelijk worden gedaan


I think I cited this one: Wiktionary 

*moeite* v [3]

een grote inspanning
_Met veel *moeite* werd het einddoel gehaald._


Misschien is DVD ruimer.

Nu, Ensie volgt letterlijk VD online maar er is een interesssante toevoeging: Ensie follows strictly VD online bit there is an itersting extra: 

*moeite
moeite* - _Zelfstandignaamwoord_ 1. een grote inspanning ♢ _Met veel *moeite* werd het einddoel gehaald._ *Woordherkomst*Naamwoord van handeling van moeien met het achtervoegsel -te*Uitdrukkingen en gezegden* ♦ de moeite niet waard zijnonbelangrijk zijn ♦ Het loont de moeite.Het is de moeite waard.


Moeite komt van moeien  stam +te.  Moeite is derived from moeien (the verb). Root +te. 

Wat is de betekenis van moeite

Alle negatieven, 'het is de moeite niet' 'de moete niet waard'  betekenen dus: het is de bemoeiing, de tussenkomst, de interventie (en uiteindelijk de inspanning) niet waard.... All negatives of ~mean:  It's not worth the intervention (and in the end the effort, the trouble etc..)


----------



## ThomasK

Very interesting list, but is it limited? To me it is comprehensive: a student who got all those meanings well presented might be able to use "moeite" in the right way, I would say. I think I'll try to make a document containing all the (meanings and) uses of "moeite"... But it will take a week or more, as I am off tomorrow and will not be reading lots of messages  the following week...


----------

